# Ryzen 9 5900x or R 9 3950X for video encoding



## DuxCro (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't know which one would be better for encoding in OBS. 12 core /24 thread ZEN 3 5900X or 16 core/ 32 thread ZEN 2 3950X? 5950X is too expensive for me.


----------



## okbuddy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## DuxCro (Nov 8, 2020)

Oh? So 12 core Zen 3 beats 16 core Zen 2 in encoding. Interesting.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> Oh? So 12 core Zen 3 beats 16 core Zen 2 in encoding. Interesting.


It seems to be a very close call depending on the software you're using.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 8, 2020)

With multicore gains being a wash I would go for the one offering better ST.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

I take it this is for streaming, then get the 5900X by all means. However, keep in mind that you'll never be streaming to Twitch at the bitrates in those pics you're seeing. In fact, even the hardware you're looking at, will dip frames horribly at 4k... and if you want to stream at such bitrates, you need some form of inanely fast Internet in the first place. Aside of that, Twitch doesn't let it happen anyway. 

You also need to pay $1 to open HEVC videos in Windows applications. Funny really, they're charging you something for free video apps can run.

Nvidia for you, I guess.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 8, 2020)

Id go for the one you can pick up cheaper, they are really close.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 8, 2020)

I just ordered 5900X. Will be a beast for encoding and ofc better for gaming than ZEN 2 because of higher IPC. I stream to twitch in 810P anyways. Bitrates up to 5000kbit. So this CPU should handle slow encoding preset without problem. Nvidia said that the "new NVENC" on RTX cards is as good in quality as X264 medium preset at same bitrate. But from my extensive testing, as usual, Nvidia is full of shit.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey, all. Just wanted to tell you that my R9 5900X arrived. I just installed it and did some stress testing. What kind of black magic has AMD done here? This 12 core beast operates at lower voltage than my old R5 3600. I couldn't OC my R5 3600 beyond 4.2GHz with any voltage. But this thing maintains 4,5-4,6GHz under stress test of all cores,  with everything on default in BIOS.  Large data set: Max temp was 51 Celsius. Medium data set: 55 celsius. Small data set: 65 celsius maximum. Fortron Windale 6 CPU cooler.
And all this on the same 7nm process?  

I am still waiting for my graphics card to arrive. Currently using my old backup (HD 4850) just to get video output.


----------



## Sisyfos (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience DuxCro. Looking good there. Also the cooler addition was great. I am still considering between the 5900X and 5950X. I wonder how much I can still continue to work from home after the pandemic ends, I really benefit from the great CPU performances that the desktop CPUs bring.


----------

